# Postfix main.cf myhostname mydomain



## Understudy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,


I am using FreeBSD 9.0 with postfix 2.9.5,1.

I am doing  new install and setting up the /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf . I have the box postal.brendhanhorne.com but I am going to be setting up for virtual mail for beebarfapiaries.com. Would that affect the setting for myhostname and mydomain in the main.cf file?

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------

